

Google: If you do something you don't want anyone to know maybe you shouldn't... - codexon
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2009/12/07/google-ceo-on-privacy-if_n_383105.html

======
codexon
Note the title was cut off because of the hacker news 80 character limit.

